# To Ride or Not to Ride..............



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Okay I am a little confused. I don't know where you live or what type of facilities you have available. However you just bought a new mount and are thinking of getting out of riding? I hope not. Maybe you need to find people of similar age/interests as you in the area or a new instructor, etc. I know for me I do enjoy riding with others but I also am happy working on my horse alone. Not sure how old you are but often teens are okay riding with another teen so at least if someone gets hurt they can call for help. Only suggestion I can make is find a place to board where there is supervision. Or someone from your family should be able to come and supervise.

If your interest is that weak that you might give up a month after buying a new horse maybe riding isn't for you. I would really think about it and see whats available near your first. Is there a 4 H club?


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't understnad what the problem is exactly... Could you maybe explain it a little better?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

lovemyponies said:


> Okay I am a little confused. I don't know where you live or what type of facilities you have available. However you just bought a new mount and are thinking of getting out of riding? I hope not. Maybe you need to find people of similar age/interests as you in the area or a new instructor, etc. I know for me I do enjoy riding with others but I also am happy working on my horse alone. Not sure how old you are but often teens are okay riding with another teen so at least if someone gets hurt they can call for help. Only suggestion I can make is find a place to board where there is supervision. Or someone from your family should be able to come and supervise.
> 
> If your interest is that weak that you might give up a month after buying a new horse maybe riding isn't for you. I would really think about it and see whats available near your first. Is there a 4 H club?


my interest is not weak. Ive loved horse for a long time and have had my pony for a while too. The new mare I got and I just dont click. I am confused at your answer,too. This place I board at, they dont allow me to do anything but go in cirgles at a slow lope/trot/walk. I barrel raced on my pony, but havent for a while now.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Amba1027 said:


> I don't understnad what the problem is exactly... Could you maybe explain it a little better?


and the problem is that I am thinking of selling my new mare because her and I dont click. Sorry about the confusion, I was almost(or really) venting when I wrote that. I was jumbled. Now that i have my thoughts in order........ I am bored at my center, and my new mare and I just dont click.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

sorry if my answer was confusing but your OP was too LOL.

Okay I sort of thought if I suggested your interest was weak you would refute that. (not surprised) Sounds like you are at the wrong place. How long have you been there? How old are you? Are you taking lessons? Do you have an instructor? Are there any riders your age around? Again is there a 4H?

I am not sure why a parent would buy a kid a new horse if they are unhappy where they are boarding and have no real chance to advance, do new things or be challenged. I would give your new horse more time. I would suggest lots of ground work, bonding time, etc. Some horses need more time. 

I really don't know from the info given what to say. Before you got the new horse and when you just had the pony how was it? What exactly do you want to do? If you took lessons would you be allowed to do more? Are there any adults going on trail rides you could go with?

More info please. thanks!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I would give it more time to see if you can build up your relationship with her. These things usually take time. It's nice when you find a horse that you bond with from the start but that doesn't always happen. So I would say give it some more time and see what happens. 

Where did you barrel race your pony? Were you at a different barn then where you are now?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

lovemyponies said:


> sorry if my answer was confusing but your OP was too LOL.
> 
> Okay I sort of thought if I suggested your interest was weak you would refute that. (not surprised) Sounds like you are at the wrong place. How long have you been there? How old are you? Are you taking lessons? Do you have an instructor? Are there any riders your age around? Again is there a 4H?
> 
> ...


there are 3 boarders. AN old person, a girl who rides mabie 1 time a week, nd me. No, no other adults. The pony was great. I was happy before I got the new one. Then the boarding changed. The ladies life got hectic and she isnt very nice any more, and I just realized that I dont like working in an arena everyday with no one else. I did take lessons, but not any more because she taught me how to train both my horses quite nicely.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Amba1027 said:


> I would give it more time to see if you can build up your relationship with her. These things usually take time. It's nice when you find a horse that you bond with from the start but that doesn't always happen. So I would say give it some more time and see what happens.
> 
> Where did you barrel race your pony? Were you at a different barn then where you are now?


Its been a month. I dont think we will click. Part of it is my center I think.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Center?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> Center?


boarding center


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

okay maybe you prefer not to answer this but how old are you and how long have you been riding? I would suggest moving somewhere you can take more lessons and challenge yourself. I am having a hard time understanding why you would buy a new horse if you were so unhappy where you board and no other place to board and no instructor, goals, etc. 

(did the change in boarding situation happen the same exact time as you getting the new horse?)

There is always new things to learn and always new challenges proper instructors can present. 

From what I can gather:

You had a very well trained pony and have advanced to a less trained horse
You recently had a change in your boarding situation and have no one to ride with and no instructor to challenge you or help you connect with your horse.
You are only allowed to do slow gaits in the arena and have no one to trail ride with.

I would talk to your BO and parents and tell them how you feel and look around for a riding club and/or new instructor to challenge you and see if you can resolve the way you are feeling about your new horse. 

Keep looking for a new boarding place, ask at the local feed store, etc.

Just trying to help.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

When your in school, you need to look into a 4H group. They are great places to meet people your age who are interested in horses. 
Also look into local clubs. I know just in our little county we have a group that is mostly trail riders and there is another club that is more into the rodeo/cattle horse work. 
I'm sure if you find some people your own age or those with interests the same as yours, your interest in your horse will improve.


Oh yes, and welcome to the forum


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I am sorry Yes Welcome!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

lovemyponies said:


> okay maybe you prefer not to answer this but how old are you and how long have you been riding? I would suggest moving somewhere you can take more lessons and challenge yourself. I am having a hard time understanding why you would buy a new horse if you were so unhappy where you board and no other place to board and no instructor, goals, etc.
> 
> (did the change in boarding situation happen the same exact time as you getting the new horse?)
> 
> ...


actually, I trained my pony. she was 4 and a half when I got her. I do take lessons. Eeyhing else is right! youre good at this!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I am just trying to figure it out so we can help. What type of lessons are you taking right now on your new horse? Are you able to do things that challenge you a bit more and help you to connect to your horse?

Are there any local riding clubs? Does your trainer have any other students?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

lovemyponies said:


> I am just trying to figure it out so we can help. What type of lessons are you taking right now on your new horse? Are you able to do things that challenge you a bit more and help you to connect to your horse?
> 
> Are there any local riding clubs? Does your trainer have any other students?


o. its not that I'm bored with the challenge. And lessons arent what im doing learned quite a bit. I took lessons for a long time


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

okay so what in a perfect world could change so you would be happy ? 
is it really the new horse or the changing conditions at your barn?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

lovemyponies said:


> okay so what in a perfect world could change so you would be happy ?
> is it really the new horse or the changing conditions at your barn?


probably both. The horse would be first, and the barn adds to it.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

hmmm have to find a way to bond with your new horse first and foremost


----------

